# Stone Guards, WHERE?



## TWolf214 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey everyone, one of my first posts, Love my new-to-me GTO!

I noticed the tires have a bad habit of kicking up pebbles and stones, leaving some painful scratches on the lower body panels. I've heard there were once plastic "stone guards" that clipped on behind the wheels to protect the body.

Two questions:
Do they look at all decent? I can't find any pictures.
If yes, where in the heck do I find them? I tried Holden's website, ebay, and various other places...no luck.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try a clear bra.

I have it installed on my entire front end including lights as well as behind the wheel wells, not one stone chip.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

You can get them from JHP...

JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------

